# Is BMW CPO warranty worth the money?



## mixxalot (Sep 18, 2006)

I just purchased a new 2006 BMW M3 coupe with 18k original miles and it has about 10 months left on the BMW factory warranty and maintenance plan. Dealer is offering me a 2-year BMW CPO warranty for 3-5k and an extended maintenance plan for 2 years for another 2-4k.

Do you recommend this for my new M3 car?

Thanks
-Ben


----------



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2008)

mixxalot said:


> I just purchased a new 2006 BMW M3 coupe with 18k original miles and it has about 10 months left on the BMW factory warranty and maintenance plan. Dealer is offering me a 2-year BMW CPO warranty for *3-5k *and an extended maintenance plan for 2 years for another *2-4k*.
> 
> Do you recommend this for my new M3 car?
> 
> ...


That's one hell of a ball park range!:yikes:

So which is it? That's a $4,000 difference between the high and low figures for the two.


----------



## mixxalot (Sep 18, 2006)

OK here is what dealer is offering me for warranty and service on 2006 BMW M3:

4200 for 2 years CPO BMW extended warranty
3400 for 4 years extended BMW maintenance
1500 for tire protection/replacement of run flats
1484 for lojack

Thanks
Ben


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

If the car has BMW Assist then LoJack is redundant. With only 18k miles the warranty would be almost pure profit for the dealer (because he'd have to do virtually nothing to bring it to CPO standards) and BMW. I know for a fact the CPO warranty for an '06 E90 330i costs the dealer $1,100 to BMW. Plus whatever they have to spend on the car to bring it up to CPO standards. Just off the top of my head I'm thinking the warranty cost for an '06 M3 might be about $2,200 to BMW.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, you are of course getting peace of mind and the question is...is that important to you? I personally have had good luck with CPO. I would easily do CPO instead of a third party warranty. However, every prior BMW I have ever owned ran out of warranty and I have always had good luck with my BMW's (in or out of warranty). $4200 sounds really high to me. Granted it's an M3, but I understood that in general CPO added about $2500.

I'd probably pass on the BMW maintenance. Most have told me there is really no gain. I did purchase wheel and tire due to low profile tires and crappy roads here, but I paid $799 (I think?) for 5 years. I'd pass on lowjack too. Yeah, it's a little extra protection, but BMW assist will solve most of that.


----------



## CLG (Mar 20, 2008)

mixxalot said:


> OK here is what dealer is offering me for warranty and service on 2006 BMW M3:
> 
> 4200 for 2 years CPO BMW extended warranty
> 3400 for 4 years extended BMW maintenance
> ...


That is WAY too much money for a CPO warranty. Are you sure your dealer wasn't offering the full bumper-to-bumper warranty extension (2 years / 50K extra for 6 yrs/100k total miles)? They are two very different things. CPO warranty is pretty good, as far as used car warranties go, but it has large exclusions and a $50 co-pay associated with it that the full extended warranty does not.

Maintenance plan is also way over priced - I got offered one last year for $1800.

The other two were already addressed by other posts...

Hope this helps, or at least makes you ask questions of your dealer. Remember, the prices on all those warranties are negotiable!!

CLG


----------



## imsportsnut (Aug 6, 2006)

Got my 2007 BMW 525i new in Feb 2007 and just purchased it off of my lease. Paid 1700 for CPO and 2000 for Extended maintenance.


----------



## Ucla95 (Jul 23, 2004)

mixxalot said:


> OK here is what dealer is offering me for warranty and service on 2006 BMW M3:
> 
> 4200 for 2 years CPO BMW extended warranty
> 3400 for 4 years extended BMW maintenance
> ...


Dealer cost on the CPO warranty is $3k. You're getting hosed at $4200.


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

mixxalot said:


> OK here is what dealer is offering me for warranty and service on 2006 BMW M3:
> 
> 4200 for 2 years CPO BMW extended warranty
> 3400 for 4 years extended BMW maintenance
> ...


Ben,

Dealer forgot to offer:

a. fuzzy dice for an additional $1500.
b. curb feelers for $3800.
c. St. Christopher medal for $2995.

Looks like the vaseline is free.


----------

